# Idaho Dog trainer



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good upland dog trainer around idaho falls area? Im trying to find a good dog trainer that can help me fine tune my dogs for this season on continue working with them in the future. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

i know of one in northern utah, about 2 1/2 hours from IF....


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

If you could send me that information on the trainer. I have two brittanies that I would a trainer to work with over the next 30 days to get them ready for the season.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

pm sent


----------

